
Getting list of function calls in a python file by parsing its AST - jargnar
http://suhas.co/function-call-ast-python
======
egraether
It's interesting to see how easy this is in Python. I'm working on a developer
tool for C/C++ that uses clang's AST for retrieving this sort of semantic
information. We might support Python one day too.

[https://www.coati.io/](https://www.coati.io/)

